# BLIZZARD 2-14-2015



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WINDS AT 50 PLUS -5,,, WIND CLILL -40+-------MIGHT GO ON TILL 10PM---------O'S FOR HIGH ALL NEXT WEEK------------WHO'S UP FOR A TRADE OF WEATHER I KNOW YOU FAIR WEATHER GUYS ARE TIRED OF THE sun* :hot: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: -PIC'S FROM THE HOUSE--2 RED SQUIRREL'S TRYING TO SURIVE THE BLIZZARD AND 1 GOOFY DRIVER--------SB----------P.S. MAILBOX GONE AGAIN


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You can have it Skip, might be a while to see ground for tilling and planting. HA !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I'M TRADING MY TILLER FOR A SNOW BLOWER---WON'T NEED ONE TILL Aug :help:** :frown2:*


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

dang. I wish it would do that here.been 60 here for the last week.

gonna take the boat out today and do some fishing


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Skip, I know how your feeling. Winter has been very harsh lately. Lots of snow and negative temps. I tried to hunt last night... I quit early.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

now that looks cold.....be safe up there!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Right Itz------Been a bugger this year---only have time to shovel darn snow or haul and chop more wood lately---complete white out here-high winds--------hunt'en is done for awhile------Good luck Buddy*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We decided to cut wood on the coldest day of the season today. Outdoor furnace in the background. Allis Chalmers Industrial snow machine. Hunkering down in Mid-Michigan.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*GLEN WHO'S THAT YOUNG GUY IN THE PIC???????????????????*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yup just keeps getting worse here too. We have 2-3 feet oon the ground. Suppose to get a few more inches tomorrow with -5 for a high temp and 40mph wind gusts tomorrow. Projection for the next week stays the same. A few more inches every couple days and very cold and windy? If it keeps up it will likley be turkey season before Im hunting again . Which at this point I'm looking forward to very much.

Remember back in November there was 7-9 feet in the southern part of Buffalo. That went away in about a week and things were looking good until the end of January showed up.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's my friend, Mark, that challenged the cruel weather to help with the wood chores. Pretty stiff winds here, too, with 3 degrees F. Still hunkering and have filled the outdoor furnace already for night and morning duty.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures! I forgot what snow looks like here in Colorado.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I do believe the Tahoe said it was 79 today in Winona today. It's supposed to be 50 all well I fun here!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

All week, no fun is what that was supposed to say!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ruger said:


> Thanks for the pictures! I forgot what snow looks like here in Colorado.


 Same here.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> That's my friend, Mark, that challenged the cruel weather to help with the wood chores. Pretty stiff winds here, too, with 3 degrees F. Still hunkering and have filled the outdoor furnace already for night and morning duty.


 Looks kinda nice there, no ice cyrstals, wearing bluejeans. Thats a nice looking rig.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks can be deceiving. Yesterday, snow squalls and whiteouts kept me from attending a huge outdoor show. Today's opening temperature is -12 F and crystal clear. At least the wind has died down, so -12 doesn't seem that bad. Kinda like Arizona's dry heat, when it hits 110 F. Just filled the outdoor furnace and multiple bird feeders, got the Sunday newspaper and settling down for some serious hunkering.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You don't need much wind no matter what the temp. is - it goes right through a person. How long of run from the stove to the house - buildings.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's about 75 feet southeast of the house and gives me an endless supply of hot water - really hot water.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It's not that bad if you dress for it. I went hunting last night in -3. Didn't see anything but it was still a good time outdoors. I only sat for 40 min as my butt starts to get numb after that long no matter the temp.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------

